# Oil leak. Where is it coming from?



## GA16DEKID (May 30, 2004)

Hey guys I have a real slow oil leak but I'm not sure where its coming from. I had my mechanic look at it for just a few minutes and he said that it was coming somewhere from above my passenger side axle. He didnt have too much time to check it out. What could it be? I was thinking my oil sending unit possibly because I just had it replaced a few months ago and thought that maybe it wasnt tight or something. Any help would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or it could be front main seal.. i know that is happening to me as well... slow leak.

but for the oil pressure sending unit.. if u replaced the whole unit and tightenend it really well with teflon tape around the ring it will help prevent further more leaks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

then that's not a main seal leak.


----------



## GA16DEKID (May 30, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> that or it could be front main seal.. i know that is happening to me as well... slow leak.
> 
> but for the oil pressure sending unit.. if u replaced the whole unit and tightenend it really well with teflon tape around the ring it will help prevent further more leaks.


Yah it is pissing me off too cause even though it is slow, I look underneath my car and the oil has ran all over the place under there. So if it is a main seal, what exactly is that? Is it on my block or what?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its behind your crank pulley. it seals the engine block and crankshaft.

Liu said he tightend the sending unit. its two completely different areas.


----------



## GA16DEKID (May 30, 2004)

James said:


> its behind your crank pulley. it seals the engine block and crankshaft.
> 
> Liu said he tightend the sending unit. its two completely different areas.[/QUOTE
> 
> Alright thanks man.


----------



## Airborne22 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Similar Problem, but much worse*

I am having a similar problem. My car has 160,000 miles on it. I have oil all down the underside passenger side of the vehicle. I also have oil covering the rear of the vehicle. I thought it was coming from the oil pan, but I replaced that. I am losing about a quart to a quart and a half every 300 miles or so. Thoughts?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Click on the link below:*
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70714

_Symptoms of leaking oil seal_
- Oil in the area of the belts and other parts of the passenger side of the engine.
- Oil level low


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Most Nissan Dealerships have the part in stock, cost me like $12 I think. The reason they stock it is because it's designed to fail!!! Okay well maybe not, but it is annoying as hell.


----------



## pufflolo (Dec 31, 2004)

*1988 nissan pulsar 1.8*

did u ever found out what happen to your car, leak and stuff?, i have a leak also and went to nissan dealer for free estimate and they said i need to replace COOLER OIL set. coz my 420$ for parts. 

do u know where to get this for cheaper price?


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

any updates on this, mine lower right side of the engine is caked in oil, have an appointment monday, will order the seal just to be safe.


----------

